# Academy rant........



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

I know we have global warming, and a trade deficit with the Chinese, and an suspect president to worry about, but Academy done me wrong!!!

I went to the Academy on I-10 in Katy this afternoon to pick up some hooks. Got out of the truck, and took my big bag of money in to make the purchase...(don't let these raggedy clothes fool you, I gots lots of money).

Went to the aisle, and spent my time comparison shopping, and selected my pack of hooks. 25 hooks, for 2.49. 

Got to Skippy the cashier, and he rings the hooks up...4.49. I sez "What's up with that? They was marked 2.49" He double checks, and calls the Asst. Mngr over. AM takes the pack of hooks, and walks back to the fishing stuff, comes back and says "That's right, 4.49" 

I sez "There's a whole rack of them marked at 2.49" So I take the Amanager (I think his name is Bobo) back over to the rack, and show him the whole rack of the same hooks marked at 2.49.

Bobo sez: Well here (below) is a rack with the same hooks for 4.49. Those are just mis-placed, and they should be 4.49. The ones for 2.49 are only for the 10 hook pack.

So I sez "So can I get this pack for 2.49?" Bobo sez "No"

So I sez "Well, you can keep your stinkin hooks....", and I took my big bag of money and left.

I know it's only a couple bucks, and doesn't make a heck of a lot of difference to me, but you would think it was worth $2 to Academy to not irritate customers that usually spend a couple hundred bucks a year in their store......................


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

so, some other nitwit was in the store, picked up the pack of hooks and put them back on the wrong hook, and you expect them to just give you the $2 discount?

yeah, right.

If the 25 pack was mis-marked at $2.49, then you might have something to be upset about.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

If I was Skippy, I'd give ya $2 to leave..........


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

you can't be serious...


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

Well if you had lots of money then 2 dollars more wouldnt have been that big of a deal...IMO...


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> so, some other nitwit was in the store, picked up the pack of hooks and put them back on the wrong hook, and you expect them to just give you the $2 discount?
> 
> yeah, right.
> 
> If the 25 pack was mis-marked at $2.49, then you might have something to be upset about.


No, you misuderstood what I was trying to say......

It wasn't just 1 pack of hooks on the rack that some carless customer had misplaced. The whole rack was full of the hooks that they had apparently mis-stocked. So...there was a whole rack of them that was mis-marked, which Bobo choose not to do anything about.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

did the shelf tag say "XYZ Hooks, 10 Pack $2.49"

or did the shelf tag say "XYZ Hooks, 25 Pack $2.49"


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Lezz Go said:


> If I was Skippy, I'd give ya $2 to leave..........


X2 LOL i would have gave him the hooks too...


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

I read all this crappp over two dollars? and hooks you were going to get for $0.18 a peice. come on man get over it.


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

Well I dont have lots of money and I would have just payed the extra 2 bucks. I think you are a difficult customer and also a cheapo.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

some people just got to have something to britch about or they aint happy.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> some people just got to have something to britch about or they aint happy.


Oh yeah, what's that supposed to mean?:hairout:


----------



## Bleed~Fish (Mar 4, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> so, some other nitwit was in the store, picked up the pack of hooks and put them back on the wrong hook, and you expect them to just give you the $2 discount?
> 
> yeah, right.
> 
> If the 25 pack was mis-marked at $2.49, then you might have something to be upset about.


spec you didnt read his post did you....i clearly stats *" There's a whole rack of them marked at 2.49" So I take the Amanager (I think his name is Bobo) back over to the rack, and show him the whole rack of the same hooks marked at 2.49."*

i dealt with this stuff alot working at BPS(happen in the fishing department alot,with all the lures and such) , i can tell you probably 75% it was one of us working fault, and we would have to give the dicsount and then go fix the mistake....(must tags dont give a full description of the item just a basic name....so both tags probably said just the name and nothing else) and it sounds like an employee miss marked a whole rack to me (just my though)...and i dont think it was the $2,but the pure fact that the manager wouldnt admit a company mistake...

i seen people put down hundreds of dollars worth of stuff over $5 mistake we made and a manager would not admit it , ..not sayin it was either way on this one i just think $2 now and then is not worth losin hundreds or thousands of dollars that the person could spend later or on a current visit...:smile: seen plenty of people ,say thanks for being honest when we made a mistake and admitted it and decided to buy their stuff with us instead of down the road...and some just with some reason to complain..

i see both sides of this, would yall think he would have been treated different if the hooks ,were $50 and mismarked by $2 at $48 ?, or if he had a basket full of stuff?


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

Bleed~Fish said:


> spec you didnt read his post did you....i clearly stats *" There's a whole rack of them marked at 2.49" So I take the Amanager (I think his name is Bobo) back over to the rack, and show him the whole rack of the same hooks marked at 2.49."*
> 
> i dealt with this stuff alot working at BPS(happen in the fishing department alot,with all the lures and such) , i can tell you probably 75% it was one of us working fault, and we would have to give the dicsount and then go fix the mistake....(must tags dont give a full description of the item just a basic name....so both tags probably said just the name and nothing else) and it sounds like an employee miss marked a whole rack to me (just my though)...and i dont think it was the $2,but the pure fact that the manager wouldnt admit a company mistake...
> 
> i seen people put down hundreds of dollars worth of stuff over $5 mistake we made and a manager would not admit it , ..not sayin it was either way on this one i just think $2 now and then is not worth losin hundreds or thousands of dollars that the person could spend later or on a current visit...:smile:


Exactly.....thank you!!!


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

When someone says " it aint about the money"...... its about the money


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Bleed~Fish said:


> *i dealt with this stuff alot working at BPS*
> 
> i seen people put down hundreds of dollars worth of stuff over $5 mistake we made and a manager would not admit it , ..not sayin it was either way on this one i just think $2 now and then is not worth losin hundreds or thousands of dollars that the person could spend later or on a current visit...:smile:


Had to chuckle at this a bit. At BPS the $2 hooks would be closer to $8 ... just because you have the pleasure to buy at BassPro. When I do muster up the courage to make a purchase at BassPro I rarely make it to the cashier, cause I despise the fact I'm going to wait in line for 20 minutes as they have 30 registers .... and 2 people working them. I end up leaving my stuff on a shelf somewhere and walking out the door empty handed. (Generally, on my way to Academy.)

Don't even get me started on the gun counter. I'll take Academy over BPS and day of the week. Rarely been treated fairly at BPS, treated like a king at Academy. The boys at the gun counter know me by name.

I do agree with you on the fact that sometimes a good manager should let things go .... just because he wants you back as a customer.


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Most of these guys don't understand the principle. Good customer service is a priority for me to continue to shop at a particular store. I feel ya bro. Not about the extra money, its principle.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

It's not a perfect world and everybody makes mistakes. It was just $2 dollars. No need to get you blood pressure up for that. On the flip side Academy is still cheaper than BPS or Gander. I bought a kayak from Academy that was $100 cheaper than the same one at Gander.
I went to Academy on Sunday to get that mettle reel and the graphite rod on sale just to find out the sale was over on Saturday. They still had some old sale signs up so I asked to speak to the manager to see if he would still honor the sale. He saw I was buying other things and gave me the sale price on both the rod and the reel! Pretty nice of him.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

This is the killer about quality that we studied over and over in college: it is subjective and what a customer wants and what a customer gets changes in every customer. Try to view it like a business owner, and the perception changes. Human error is everywhere, and should not be taken advantage of. Karma will get ya, you will lose that 2 bucks somewhere along the way.


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Nope, pi$$eS me to no end when I get overcharged. It's the principle, not the money!!!


----------



## BAMF32 (Feb 12, 2005)

*Academy Customer Service*

Yes. But take an $80 rod in broken and they will replace it 99% of the time no questions asked...........

Academy rules.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

$2 X's every pack on the rack!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Bleed~Fish said:


> spec you didnt read his post did you....i clearly stats *" There's a whole rack of them marked at 2.49" So I take the Amanager (I think his name is Bobo) back over to the rack, and show him the whole rack of the same hooks marked at 2.49."*
> 
> i dealt with this stuff alot working at BPS(happen in the fishing department alot,with all the lures and such) , i can tell you probably 75% it was one of us working fault, and we would have to give the dicsount and then go fix the mistake....(must tags dont give a full description of the item just a basic name....so both tags probably said just the name and nothing else) and it sounds like an employee miss marked a whole rack to me (just my though)...and i dont think it was the $2,but the pure fact that the manager wouldnt admit a company mistake...
> 
> ...


I understand what he wrote - but would still like an answer to the question.

was the tag actually wrong? or were the hooks on the wrong rack?

there is quite a difference. If they were indeed priced wrong at $2.49 for the 25 pack - I understand and would probably complain about it as well.

If they were just on the wrong rack and were correctly priced (and tagged) at $4.49 - then I would acknowledge to the manager that the mistake was mine, pay the $4.49 and go about my day.

Many stores will honor an incorrect price if the shelf tag is wrong.

Do YOU see the difference?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

If its marked a certain price than so be it.Let the customer have it & if its marked wrong change the price .The end.


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

There was no price marked on each individual package, they just had the bar code. The only price was on the hanger that they were on.

I was surprised when I made a 2.49 selection, and then was told it was 4.49.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

If I had been BoBo I may have just given you the bag of hooks, plus $2.00, if you promised never to come back...lol

Just messing with ya pal...Its Thanksgiving...Lighten up...


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I think that I would have been too embarressed to make an issue over two dollars. Just sayin'.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Lezz Go said:


> If I was Skippy, I'd give ya $2 to leave..........


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

slopoke said:


> I think that I would have been too embarressed to make an issue over two dollars. Just sayin'.


I'm not embarrased when they try to get you to pay almost double for an item......If I had a store, you'd be welcome to shop...


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

I work at Academy in the hunting and fishing department and am 99.9% certain the peg would NOT have been labeled incorrectly; i.e., duplicated, meaning 2 of the same, lower priced hook, be there. The shelf lay-outs are pre-determined at corporate. They are called POGs (plan-o-grams). The labels are actually pre-printed by a computer program to follow said POG. 
Now, it's quite easy to stock a peg incorrectly - believe me. All that stuff starts to look the same after 8 hours. Should they have given you the lower price? - depends on the manager you happen to get. Our store managers probably would have done it.

But, to side with the managers - you should see some of the s*** we have to put up with from some customers. I've watched customers pull products from one peg and put it on a lower price peg and then call us over to ask if they can have the item at the lower price. We see this **** every day, and get tired of it. Did you do this? No, you are a 2Cooler - one of the good guys. But for every one of you, there's some other dirtbag trying to scam the store.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

chazbo said:


> There was no price marked on each individual package, they just had the bar code. The only price was on the hanger that they were on.
> 
> I was surprised when I made a 2.49 selection, and then was told it was 4.49.


I know what your saying. Some people here analyze way too much.:headknock


----------



## Mahibosa (Sep 27, 2009)

I think you should have taken Bobo out in the parking lot and worked him over good!:biggrin:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Academy parking lot is no longer the place to be...it's Taco Bell now.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

You can always go to Bass Pro or FTU or Gander. It will cost ya more. I do understand. Price marked is what you should pay. I still will go to Academey. 

I like beer


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> Academy parking lot is no longer the place to be...it's Taco Bell now.


 When did this happen? Yall need to keep me informed I was in the lot waitin for it but...well I guess it went to Black Taco country!

I like taco's


----------



## Capt D (Jan 12, 2006)

you sure it was a BIG BAG of MONEY not


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

chazbo said:


> I'm not embarrased when they try to get you to pay almost double for an item......If I had a store, you'd be welcome to shop...


It's all relative, I suppose. If I was buying a reel that was marked $49.95 and it then rang up at $89.95 then they might get the same reaction from me.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

chazbo said:


> I know we have global warming, and a trade deficit with the Chinese, and an suspect president to worry about, but Academy done me wrong!!!
> 
> I went to the Academy on I-10 in Katy this afternoon to pick up some hooks. Got out of the truck, and took my big bag of money in to make the purchase...(don't let these raggedy clothes fool you, I gots lots of money).
> 
> ...


Can you crack walnuts with your lower cheeks ? :slimer:


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Academy Rocks! And Chit does happen!

Sorry that you had a bad experience!


----------



## Mahibosa (Sep 27, 2009)

*"TWO DOLLARS..I WANT MY TWO DOLLARS"*


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> Academy parking lot is no longer the place to be...it's Taco Bell now.


:tongue:


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

I wonder what "Skippy and Bobo" named you when you left. I do think that Bobo could have let you have the hooks since they were wrong. With me it's all about the money and the $%^& with the pricipal !!!

I hate beer, but I love to lie.


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

Mahibosa said:


> *"TWO DOLLARS..I WANT MY TWO DOLLARS"*


LOL You get som green fer dat...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Mahibosa said:


> *"TWO DOLLARS..I WANT MY TWO DOLLARS"*


Oh goodness! lmao

Somebody hit Mahibosa with some slime. I'm out of bullets right now and will return the favor!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Melon said:


> Oh goodness! lmao
> 
> Somebody hit Mahibosa with some slime. I'm out of bullets right now and will return the favor!


lol,...Got ya covered.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Somebody hit Mahibosa with some slime. I'm out of bullets right now and will return the favor![/QUOTE said:


> done...


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

just be thankful your truck wasn't burglarized while you were inside and you weren't robbed in the parking lot after you came out still carrying that big sack of money.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

I know who moved all those bags of $4.00 hooks to the $2.00 section....DANO DID IT!!!!!!.....:slimer:


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

ZenDaddy said:


> Had to chuckle at this a bit. At BPS the $2 hooks would be closer to $8 ... just because you have the pleasure to buy at BassPro. When I do muster up the courage to make a purchase at BassPro I rarely make it to the cashier, cause I despise the fact I'm going to wait in line for 20 minutes as they have 30 registers .... and 2 people working them. I end up leaving my stuff on a shelf somewhere and walking out the door empty handed. (Generally, on my way to Academy.)
> 
> Don't even get me started on the gun counter. I'll take Academy over BPS and day of the week. Rarely been treated fairly at BPS, treated like a king at Academy. The boys at the gun counter know me by name.
> 
> I do agree with you on the fact that sometimes a good manager should let things go .... just because he wants you back as a customer.


And at BPS, they would be the wrong hooks!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

frank n texas said:


> I know who moved all those bags of $4.00 hooks to the $2.00 section....DANO DID IT!!!!!!.....:slimer:


Yea he told once he was prankster! :spineyes:


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

That same box of hooks cost $6.49 anywhere else. So you would have in reality saved $2 by buying them for $4.49


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

frank n texas said:


> I know who moved all those bags of $4.00 hooks to the $2.00 section....DANO DID IT!!!!!!.....:slimer:


Yes, I DID IT Frank,...:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

At first I thought ditto on Dano done it, But if Dano didn't done it ,I want to undo my Dano done it ditto! 

Man, I gots to stop drinking.....unless I am at work.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

DANO said:


> Yes, I DID IT Frank,...:rotfl: :rotfl:


Shame on you, DANO!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

sotol buster said:


> At first I thought ditto on Dano done it, But if Dano didn't done it ,I want to undo my Dano done it ditto!
> 
> Man, I gots to stop drinking.....unless I am at work.


I'm gonna have to start drinking just ta understand ya post,....


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Do we need to start a "hook benefit".....:spineyes:


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

slopoke said:


> Shame on you, DANO!


Well it's like this,.. I saw the pegboard hooks that already had a price on them and thought I would lend a helping hand,........


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

frank n texas said:


> Do we need to start a "hook benefit".....:spineyes:


Yes. let's start a collection for the feller who started the thread,...

He needs $2.00


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

If I saw hooks for 10 cents a piece I would have scanned the package as there is a bar scanner close to the fishing department. 

I feel that I have saved a lot of money buying other items on sale. I am sure you spent more that $2 on gasoline to get there and back.


----------



## troutmanmike (Mar 15, 2006)

Now thats funny!!!


DANO said:


> Can you crack walnuts with your lower cheeks ? :slimer:


----------



## Capt.Buzz (May 21, 2004)

Hey Chazbo, I'm your BoBo (well actually my boss is). That was my isle that I screwed up and my manager (BoBo) let me know that I placed a sticker in the wrong place. Sorry man, I placed 93 in the right place that day.If there is anything I can do to repay the agony you must of went through trying to correct this problem let me know. I'm your BoBo!


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

THERE ARE SCANNERS EVERYWHERE IN ACADEMY, YOU SHOULDN'T BENEFIT BECAUSE ONE OF THEIR HIGH SCHOOLS EMPLOYEES MADE A MISTAKE. THE QUESTION HERE IS HOW MUCH TIME DO YOU HAVE AND HOW CAN ANYONE WALK INTO ACADEMY AND ONLY BUY 1 PACK OF HOOKS WITH ALL THE OTHER GOODIES EVRYWHERE?


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Gee Daddy...Does this mean our fishing trip is off cause we do not have any hooks?....:biggrin:


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Well there is good news and bad news...Bad news is Bo Bo hate you and the good news is you now know where to come for loads of sincere sympathy when you have a serious Bo Bo....2 COOL!....:biggrin:


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

frank n texas said:


> Gee Daddy...Does this mean our fishing trip is off cause we do not have any hooks?....:biggrin:





frank n texas said:


> Well there is good news and bad news...Bad news is Bo Bo hate you and the good news is you now know where to come for loads of sincere sympathy when you have a serious Bo Bo....2 COOL!....:biggrin:


I gotta spread some around afore I hit ya again Frank !! :rotfl:


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

BALZTOWAL said:


> THERE ARE SCANNERS EVERYWHERE IN ACADEMY, YOU SHOULDN'T BENEFIT BECAUSE ONE OF THEIR HIGH SCHOOLS EMPLOYEES MADE A MISTAKE. THE QUESTION HERE IS HOW MUCH TIME DO YOU HAVE AND HOW CAN ANYONE WALK INTO ACADEMY AND ONLY BUY 1 PACK OF HOOKS WITH ALL THE OTHER GOODIES EVRYWHERE?


What did you say? Can you speak a little louder???


----------



## Tom (Jul 14, 2005)

You should have come up with the extra $2. Now that you have lost karma by messing with Skippy and Bobo you may be a cockroach in the next life and get stepped on.


----------



## fiftypesos (Aug 2, 2009)

What is Academy coming to? Just this past summer I got out of my truck at Academy in Pasadena. Looked down and found a Penillian Pump. Picked it up and took it into the store. Gave it to the manager for their lost and found. You know, Academy did not appreciate that one bit and would not give me a reward. Some poor soul would have been happy to get their property back.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

chazbo said:


> So I sez "Well, you can keep your stinkin hooks....", and I took my big bag of money and left.


i guess that's why you have a big bag of money ... tightwad. :smile:


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

I vote this as one of the dumbest threads ever. lol


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Mr. Breeze said:


> I vote this as one of the dumbest threads ever. lol


X2

Since Thanksgiving is just a day or so away, the OP should thank God that his life is so blessed. People looking for jobs after being laid off, losing 1/2 their retirement, losing their homes, etc etc. Meanwhile, you're walking around with a big *** bag of money and come to the internet to whine about some fishing hooks on the wrong peg at Academy? And how dare they try and charge you regular price for them? Gimme a break.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

So who else in here works in the world of mass market retail and is thinking..."I only wish my problems ended with the hooks hanging on the wrong peg???"

btw..I hate academy, wm, bps, gander, cabelas and target all about the same. I guess if it was up to me, we'd be running around in the water trying to beat the fish to death with sticks.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Bobby Miller said:


> So who else in here works in the world of mass market retail and is thinking..."I only wish my problems ended with the hooks hanging on the wrong peg???"
> 
> *btw..I hate academy, wm, bps, gander, cabelas and target* all about the same. I guess if it was up to me, we'd be running around in the water trying to beat the fish to death with sticks.


 you just don't get out much,....huh ? :biggrin:


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

DANO said:


> you just don't get out much,....huh ? :biggrin:


Not anymore. Couple of years ago I thought I'd be smart and get a real job. Dude, if this is smart, then stupid is way under rated.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

If Mont paid for hijacking thread's yall all be sittin in 2 dollar hooks..


a


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

lordbater said:


> If Mont paid for hijacking thread's yall all be sittin in 2 dollar hooks..
> 
> 
> a


Huh?


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

lordbater said:


> If Mont paid for hijacking thread's yall all be sittin in 2 dollar hooks..
> 
> 
> a


You ain't tellin' ...are you?


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Better to spend the extra 2 bucks at Academy than at Walmart. They are probably still cheaper too.

Had I been the AM at Academy, I would have given him the hooks at the price on the tag, and fixed the mix-up by putting the correct items on the correct tags. Seems simple enough to me.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

Your are "that guy" in front of me while I wait to checkout.

Take a picture of your receipt w/ date, UPC code and description of said overpriced hooks and let's see who is in the wrong..........? 
I had already scheduled a trip there tomorrow so chop chop.



chazbo said:


> No, you misuderstood what I was trying to say......
> 
> It wasn't just 1 pack of hooks on the rack that some carless customer had misplaced. The whole rack was full of the hooks that they had apparently mis-stocked. So...there was a whole rack of them that was mis-marked, which Bobo choose not to do anything about.


----------



## NuclearChicken (Jan 14, 2009)

Are you serious? That's two minutes that I will never get back.:headknock


----------



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

I agree that Skippy did a terrible job handling your complaint and should be demoted to stocker. I did find a source for hooks in your price range though.

PS. I know it must have been embarrassing to only have $3 on ya.

GED:rotfl:

*Dritz(R) Safety Pins-200/Pkg*

Other Prym Dritz products 
5.0 out of 5 stars  See all reviews (1 customer review) *1 Review*​ 5 star: (1) 4 star: (0) 3 star: (0) 2 star: (0) 1 star: (0) 
*›* See all customer reviews...

List Price: $2.49 Price: *$2.34*


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

speckle-catcher said:


> so, some other nitwit was in the store, picked up the pack of hooks and put them back on the wrong hook, and you expect them to just give you the $2 discount?
> 
> yeah, right.
> 
> If the 25 pack was mis-marked at $2.49, then you might have something to be upset about.


x2


----------



## Capt D (Jan 12, 2006)

Chazbo look i think you mite be in grate DANGER letting people on 2 cool know that you have a Big Bag of Money. With that said i talked to the wife and she thinks so to she did say that we could move my guns out of the safe and put that Big Bag of Money in it. One last thing she did ask how big is this bag.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Chazbo's experience at Academy has really disturbed me. This is all I have thought about since he posted his thread. I tossed & turned for hours after trying to go to sleep last night, when a vision came opon me as bright as the North Star. I have decided to spearhead the 'Chazbo Holiday Hook Drive'. I've been up all night rummaging through all of by tackle, finding all the hooks I have to donate. Each year I try to do something special for someone in the Christmas spirit & never before has the target for a goodwill offering been so strong. I know all you 2colers will come together with me to ensure this is a wonderful event. Please PM me & we can get together & lay plans to organize our panel of volunteers & designate our donation sites. Forget the traditional holiday charities such as Uniceff, Star of Hope, Salvation Army, or St Judes.....just put yourself in Chazbo's shoes that fateful day at Academy. A tear rolls down my cheek as I envision us bringing our gift to him on Christmas Eve & standing in his yard singing Christmas carols. Please put your personal problems aside this season and lets all reach out and help one of our own. Maybe with a substantial donation from all of Chazbo's 2cool brethren we can ensure that he never has to suffer through the horrific adversity he had to endure this week. Thanks in advance, & you hang in there Chazbo, we're here for you.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*OMG*

Conway! Where is Conway??!!!.....

Blame it on CCA!

OMG, this is great. I could have told you off the top of my head.
The 25 pack is about $5.... Academy has really been the go to shop for everyone with pricing and value. Let alone return policy...

Like complaining about a rod company for their name because they buy rods from China.

Have a nice holiday. Play on!


----------



## Hair Trigger (Dec 23, 2005)

*$$*

You owe me $2 for spending 3 minutes of my life reading this silly post.


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

2Cool commandment #15- Thou shalt not criticize Academy!

I'm going by there on my way home and spend some of my big bag of money to try
and offset this loss of business,


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Confessions about $2.00 hookers are for priest...Never on 2 cool or you will never live it down....lol


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Mahibosa said:


> *"TWO DOLLARS..I WANT MY TWO DOLLARS"*


LMAO! Green for you!


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

UOTE=Blk Jck 224;2432566]Chazbo's experience at Academy has really disturbed me. This is all I have thought about since he posted his thread. I tossed & turned for hours after trying to go to sleep last night, when a vision came opon me as bright as the North Star. I have decided to spearhead the 'Chazbo Holiday Hook Drive'. I've been up all night rummaging through all of by tackle, finding all the hooks I have to donate. Each year I try to do something special for someone in the Christmas spirit & never before has the target for a goodwill offering been so strong. I know all you 2colers will come together with me to ensure this is a wonderful event. Please PM me & we can get together & lay plans to organize our panel of volunteers & designate our donation sites. Forget the traditional holiday charities such as Uniceff, Star of Hope, Salvation Army, or St Judes.....just put yourself in Chazbo's shoes that fateful day at Academy. A tear rolls down my cheek as I envision us bringing our gift to him on Christmas Eve & standing in his yard singing Christmas carols. Please put your personal problems aside this season and lets all reach out and help one of our own. Maybe with a substantial donation from all of Chazbo's 2cool brethren we can ensure that he never has to suffer through the horrific adversity he had to endure this week. Thanks in advance, & you hang in there Chazbo, we're here for you.[/QUOTE]

We have a winner! Funniest thread ever! :cheers:


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Dang, 90 replies and almost 4,000 views over $2. Assuming the average person on here makes $25/hr and each view lasts a minute, this $2 thread has cost over $1,600 so far, lol.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Brian Castille said:


> Dang, 90 replies and almost 4,000 views over $2. Assuming the average person on here makes $25/hr and each view lasts a minute, this $2 thread has cost over $1,600 so far, lol.


Man...I'm not gonna contribute anymore, this is getting expensive...by the way Brian...Did you get that trophy piggy replica ordered yet? :wink:


----------



## Snapperslapper22 (May 28, 2009)

*Employee discount... I aint payin if they aint playin fair*

:brew2::brew2::brew2::brew2::brew2:


Bleed~Fish said:


> spec you didnt read his post did you....i clearly stats *" There's a whole rack of them marked at 2.49" So I take the Amanager (I think his name is Bobo) back over to the rack, and show him the whole rack of the same hooks marked at 2.49."*
> 
> i dealt with this stuff alot working at BPS(happen in the fishing department alot,with all the lures and such) , i can tell you probably 75% it was one of us working fault, and we would have to give the dicsount and then go fix the mistake....(must tags dont give a full description of the item just a basic name....so both tags probably said just the name and nothing else) and it sounds like an employee miss marked a whole rack to me (just my though)...and i dont think it was the $2,but the pure fact that the manager wouldnt admit a company mistake...
> 
> ...


X100


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

Rubberback said:


> If its marked a certain price than so be it.Let the customer have it & if its marked wrong change the price .The end.


I agree !


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

chazbo said:


> I went to the Academy on I-10 in Katy this afternoon to pick up some hooks. Got out of the truck, and took my big bag of money in to make the purchase...(don't let these raggedy clothes fool you, I gots lots of money).


Chazbo,

With all the guff you've taken, on what is now the funniest post I've read in a long time, I thought I'd help by making your original senatance worthy of all the grief bestowed upon you.

Barrak Obama and I went to the Academy on I-10 in Katy this afternoon to pick up some hookers. Got out of my environmentally friendly Prius, and took my big bag of government bail-out money in to make the purchase...(don't let these raggedy clothes fool you, I gots lots of money).


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

*So why are u crying?*

I mean u have so much money don't u?:help:


chazbo said:


> I know we have global warming, and a trade deficit with the Chinese, and an suspect president to worry about, but Academy done me wrong!!!
> 
> I went to the Academy on I-10 in Katy this afternoon to pick up some hooks. Got out of the truck, and took my big bag of money in to make the purchase...(don't let these raggedy clothes fool you, I gots lots of money).
> 
> ...


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

give me the OP address and i will send him $2.00


----------



## GafftopDave (Aug 4, 2005)

today thru sunday....an extra 50% off at the register on anything with a price ending in $.88


----------



## Brokejeep (Oct 12, 2008)

So you go in to buy what you think is $100.00 worth of stuff but when you check out it rings up to $140.00 do you just say what the heck it's only $40.00 or do you say whats up?

It may only be $2.00 on this one item but if you add up all the mistakes on many items or on many trips to the store it would be much more.


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

ZenDaddy said:


> Had to chuckle at this a bit. At BPS the $2 hooks would be closer to $8 ... just because you have the pleasure to buy at BassPro. When I do muster up the courage to make a purchase at BassPro I rarely make it to the cashier, cause I despise the fact I'm going to wait in line for 20 minutes as they have 30 registers .... and 2 people working them. I end up leaving my stuff on a shelf somewhere and walking out the door empty handed. (Generally, on my way to Academy.)
> 
> Don't even get me started on the gun counter. I'll take Academy over BPS and day of the week. Rarely been treated fairly at BPS, treated like a king at Academy. The boys at the gun counter know me by name.
> 
> I do agree with you on the fact that sometimes a good manager should let things go .... just because he wants you back as a customer.


Great post and totally agree. A couple years back I bought a castaway rod from Bass Pro... second fishing trip using the rod it broke on a jack creville. I took the rod back to Bass Pro with my reciept and they told me that I would have to mail the rod to Castaway because Bass Pro doesnt warranty the rods. I left Bass Pro p*ssed and drove straight to Academy... told them I broke this rod and they told me to go get a new rod and exachange it... no questions asked! I try and buy everything posssilbe from Academy and will not buy anthing from Bass Pro if I can help it.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

CHAZBO,
I like your story and understand your principle.. 

Greenies to ya Bro!!!

Now go on down to da walmartz and get yaself some good ol'american chinese made hooks and catch yoself some fish!!!


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

Glad to see I'm finally getting some love.....


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I HATE Academy. I did at one time like the place but then a supposed friend of mine, who was a manager at an Academy, offered my son a job between sumesters at Baylor. Do you know what they do to employees at Academy, they give them a big discount ! Then, all summer long, they have these bigs sales on things like Curados and Calcutta's and high end rods. Do you know what it's like to have the power to purchase those for 20% off of a sale price !!
I was never so happy to see my son unemployeed as I was when he had to quit and return to school. The tuition check seemed like small potatoes compaired to what I was spending while he was working there !!


----------



## trio-assassin (Nov 4, 2008)

well now you probably wasted $2 in gas driving to and from academy...so you might as well have just bought the hooks...lol. isnt there something better to talk about than a pack of 25 hooks?


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Academy rocks!!!.....


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

trio-assassin said:


> well now you probably wasted $2 in gas driving to and from academy...so you might as well have just bought the hooks...lol. isnt there something better to talk about than a pack of 25 hooks?


Man...you just didn't get it...I know I've only been around here for a short time, but this was the funniest thread I've ever seen posted...I hope it gets cranked up again later when everyone gets to drinking...I laughed my arse off last night...:cheers:


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

chazbo said:


> Glad to see I'm finally getting some love.....


Chazbo, there's plently of love!!! You gotta admit, there's some funny chit in this thread. Thanks for posting, looking forward to the next. Green to you!!!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

2 dollars is two dollars.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm gonna miss Bobo & Skippy...great thread Chazbo...:cheers:


----------



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

Hang in there Chazbo. You rock for take in all this chit.

And have a Happy Thanksgiving.

We Love you MAN!!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

PiratesRun said:


> Hang in there Chazbo. You rock for take in all this chit.
> 
> And have a Happy Thanksgiving.
> 
> We Love you MAN!!!


X2...:texasflag


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

Only read the first two pages but I really hate anal customers that always seem to be in front of me when I am trying to check-out. I would have given the OP $4. Two would be for the extra charge for the hooks (and to get the hell out of the way) and another two for the next time he decides "$2 is $2" while in Academy in case I am there.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I've just gotten into the habit of checking the numbers on the upc code against the numbers on the shelf tag: do the same thing at home depot and Lowes, and usually Wal-mart as well: whether it's some moron stockboy or a "replacing" mistake by a customer, they're still going to stick you with it: it's not worth making the trip all the way back where you picked it up to get it sorted out, either...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

TMWTim said:


> Only read the first two pages but I really hate anal customers that always seem to be in front of me when I am trying to check-out. I would have given the OP $4. Two would be for the extra charge for the hooks (and to get the hell out of the way) and another two for the next time he decides "$2 is $2" while in Academy in case I am there.


Maybe you should have read this thread all the way through & you would have understood why we had so much fun with it. If you could see through your hate (self exposed) you might be able to have had as much fun with it as we have. Hope you have a :thanksgiv


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

you can have all the money in the world and still be el cheapppo. the man make the money, the money dont make the man.


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Maybe you should have read this thread all the way through & you would have understood why we had so much fun with it. If you could see through your hate (self exposed) you might be able to have had as much fun with it as we have. Hope you have a :thanksgiv


Normally I would but I got stuck helping the wife cook tonight. I don't know what hate is. Just HATE waiting in line because of a few bucks or people that still write checks at the grocery store....back to the kitchen I gosad4sm


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

You are "that guy" in front of me as I wait to check out..........



Brokejeep said:


> So you go in to buy what you think is $100.00 worth of stuff but when you check out it rings up to $140.00 do you just say what the heck it's only $40.00 or do you say whats up?
> 
> It may only be $2.00 on this one item but if you add up all the mistakes on many items or on many trips to the store it would be much more.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

TMWTim said:


> Normally I would but I got stuck helping the wife cook tonight. I don't know what hate is. Just HATE waiting in line because of a few bucks or people that still write checks at the grocery store....back to the kitchen I gosad4sm


Maybe you can get a peek around the apron and initiate some late night kitchen fun......just an idea...:dance:


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Maybe you can get a peek around the apron and initiate some late night kitchen fun......just an idea...:dance:


I tired to heat up the pie but my flame just got blown out :bounce:


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

TMWTim said:


> I tired to heat up the pie but my flame just got blown out :bounce:


Now THAT is some funny chit right there......


----------



## Mako$Money (Aug 28, 2009)

Chazbo, 
I think you should get a lawyer and sue them bobo's over there at that academy. I wouldn't let them stiff me like that for 2buc's !! No way man! go after them sucka's and get yur 2buc's dude. Man that is just not right! try'n stiff ya like that for 2 big ones! 
Just another case of big business try'n to bring the man down!! 
Also, I am just pick'n at ya dude! I know how ya feel. They are supposed to sell it to ya for the marked price but if it's an item that is just in the wrong place and the bar code on the pac shows 4buc's than the price is 4 buc's. Good post here fella. hope I didn't offend ya! just get'n my little dig in to.


----------

